# R.I.P. My beautiful Poppy



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yesterday, my sister came into my house to say that there was a cat lying dead by the side of the road at the back of our house and said she didn't know whether it was my cat or not.

I went and it was. I wrapped her in a towel and me and the hubby took her to the vets who confirmed she had gone and we asked for her to be cremated.

Poppy was such a beautiful cat with a beautiful personality and the house is so quiet without her. I felt so alone last night cos my hubby works nights and Poppy used to come to bed and lie on the quilt everynight with me.

It enrages me that its not illegal to drive on after hitting a cat whereas it is with a dog.

... Poppy when she was a kitten.

... Poppy, my beautiful baby girl... 1 April 2011 - 31 August 2012.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah so so sorry.
how awful for you.
rest in peace dear poppy.
have a good time at rainbow bridge. you will be missed.
michelle x


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Donna i am so sorry for your loss.
I agree it should be made law that the police are notified.
Even better if people took more care on the roads.

R.I.P Poppy and Have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## SheilaMac (Aug 9, 2012)

Poor beautiful little thing, I just cannot understand why people who obviously know they have hit an animal just drive on - what kind of people are these!


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

So sorry hun...how awful 
R.I.P Dearest Poppy..thinking of you at this sad time x


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

So sorry.... been there so I know how totally devastating it is.  

My thoughts are with you and RIP Poppy. My Phoebie is at Rainbow Bridge Poppy and I'm sure she'll welcome you xx


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Sending you my condolences and big hugs. Run free gorgeous Poppy xx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss!!! It must have been an awful experience for you - I can't even begin to imagine how I would feel if the same fate became of any of my cats!!! I would also be sooo angry that the person that hit her didn't even try to find the owner!!! I hope that you can find some peace in the fact that she will now be playing happily with many others at rainbow bridge (my smudge and charlie will take care of her!!) x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Poppy
Rest in Peace Poppy, run free at the bridge with no cars.........


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

RIP beautiful girl 

How can it not be illegal to hit a cat, when cats are part of the natural world and cars are manmade??? :confused1:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Poppy. My guilty confession - I must admit that I once hit a cat, when I was only about 18 and drove away. It ran straight under my wheels and I couldn't do anything about it. I couldn't stop, I was SO scared, absolutely terrified of what I might find if I got out. I had only just set out was only a couple of roads away from home, so I turned straight round and went back and got my dad. We went straight back to the spot, we must have been back in about 3 minutes. He looked around for me, then I got out when he assured me that there wasn't anything awful there. We couldn't find it at all, there was no sign anywhere and we spent ages looking. I felt bad for ages afterwards and always remember with guilt when I drive past that spot. 

I'm a lot less squeamish now after dealing with children and all their scrapes and cuts, in fact I once picked up a cat after the car in front had hit him and we ended up keeping him and he made a lovely cat. I've also found a dead cat on a pavement and went knocking on all the doors trying to find the owner. But that evening I just went into shock. 

Yes, I agree that the driver should have stopped, but it might have been a very young girl or boy, who was just too terrified to stop, rather than someone who didn't give a damn about animals and couldn't care less than they'd hit one. 

RIP lovely Poppy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm SO sorry you've lost your cat. My young cats are indoor and enclosure only. The safety and security is so comforting to me. Really, I only worry about age and genetics. In cities and towns, I think it is the only way to really not worry.


----------

